# Global warming turns ordinary typhoon into a super typhoon...



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

In just a day’s time, Super Typhoon Goni transformed from an ordinary Pacific cyclone into the year’s most intense storm on the planet. The typhoon is on a beeline for the Philippines, where it is expected to roar ashore Sunday.

Goni’s explosive intensification occurred over the warm waters in the western Pacific Ocean. Its peak winds catapulted from just shy of 100 mph to nearly 180 mph between Thursday and Friday night local time.

Once its peak winds surpassed 150 mph, it qualified as a “super typhoon,” which is equivalent to a strong Category 4 hurricane in the Atlantic. But it grew even more intense, comparable to a strong Category 5.

Its leap in strength occurred over waters about 2 to 3 degrees (1 to 1.5 Celsius) warmer than normal. Such rapid intensification is made more likely by human-caused climate change, which has raised ocean temperatures globally.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Quit driving those tractors and buy a mule. We all have to sacrifice for the next generation!!!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

OMG what can I do to help?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> OMG what can I do to help?


We could buy him out and he could head to the Philippines? It's just a thought. But hey there's a good chance I'll be here all next week if anyone needs a laugh 🙂...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> We could buy him out and he could head to the Philippines? It's just a thought. But hey there's a good chance I'll be here all next week if anyone needs a laugh 🙂...



It is this sentence:

_Such rapid intensification is made more likely by human-caused climate change_ 

But they didn't say those waters were that temp *because of *human caused climate change. Just that human caused climate change _could _make a Tsunami worse. 

So if the premise that *humans changing the environment is a very bad thing* why are we trying to pass legislation to do just that?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> It is this sentence:
> 
> _Such rapid intensification is made more likely by human-caused climate change_
> 
> ...


Can't we just send him any way? Halloween is coming , just dress him up. Lol .. Don't spoil my weekend!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

RobertDane said:


> In just a day’s time, Super Typhoon Goni transformed from an ordinary Pacific cyclone into the year’s most intense storm on the planet. The typhoon is on a beeline for the Philippines, where it is expected to roar ashore Sunday.
> 
> Goni’s explosive intensification occurred over the warm waters in the western Pacific Ocean. Its peak winds catapulted from just shy of 100 mph to nearly 180 mph between Thursday and Friday night local time.
> 
> ...


Seems the data of the wind speeds and ocean temperatures are likely to be accurate. The last sentence about the intensification being caused by humans seems speculative at best. Makes one wonder about the author intentions. (Not saying humans have not and cannot cause changes to the environment.) I wonder if the article was about causes and possible results of climate change or about the hurricane. Regardless, it is interesting to know about. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> Seems the data of the wind speeds and ocean temperatures are likely to be accurate. The last sentence about the intensification being caused by humans seems speculative at best. Makes one wonder about the author intentions. (Not saying humans have not and cannot cause changes to the environment.) I wonder if the article was about causes and possible results of climate change or about the hurricane. Regardless, it is interesting to know about. Thanks for the info.


Exactly my point. Did the author really care about a devastating tsunami and the damage and lives it would cause or about climate change and whose fault it is?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Exactly my point. Did the author really care about a devastating tsunami and the damage and lives it would cause or about climate change and whose fault it is?


Target of opportunity?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Global warming made me spill my coffee this morning.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

OK Greta


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> Global warming made me spill my coffee this morning.


It's more likely that human caused climate change made me have a bad day today.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Figure 3: Normalized Atlantic Indices. Since the late-19th Century global (green) and tropical Atlantic (blue) temperatures have risen – an increase that was partly driven by increased greenhouse gases. If one does not account for possible missed storms (first red line) Atlantic tropical storms appear to have increased with temperature; however, once one accounts for possible missed storms (second and third red lines) basinwide storms have not exhibited a significant increase. When one focuses only on landfalling storms (yellow lines) the nominal trend has been for a decrease. Figure adapted from Vecchi and Knutson (2008, J. Climate)
*No correlation of storm numbers or intensity with global average studies. In fact, recent trend is decreasing number & size of storms.*


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

doc- said:


> Figure 3: Normalized Atlantic Indices. Since the late-19th Century global (green) and tropical Atlantic (blue) temperatures have risen – an increase that was partly driven by increased greenhouse gases. If one does not account for possible missed storms (first red line) Atlantic tropical storms appear to have increased with temperature; however, once one accounts for possible missed storms (second and third red lines) basinwide storms have not exhibited a significant increase. When one focuses only on landfalling storms (yellow lines) the nominal trend has been for a decrease. Figure adapted from Vecchi and Knutson (2008, J. Climate)
> *No correlation of storm numbers or intensity with global average studies. In fact, recent trend is decreasing number & size of storms.*


There ya go with a non biased scientific article. 

Get with the program Doc. It's _*more likely human caused climate change*_ created the recession of 2008. 

That or Republicans....I can never remember.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Quick, more grant money!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

CC propaganda is a control mechanism


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> Its leap in strength occurred over waters about 2 to 3 degrees (1 to 1.5 Celsius) warmer than normal. Such rapid intensification is made more likely by human-caused climate change, which has raised ocean temperatures globally.


I'm bored this AM, so I'll make a comment here.....The Watermelon (Green on the outside, Red on the inside) propagandists aren't even very bright....They've been repeating the lie about "warm oceans driving hurricanes" for decades now....That's outright bad science.....Storms are driven by air pressure gradients, not temperature gradients. "Low pressure tropical storms" anyone?...The lower the pressure at the center of a storm, probably the bigger the gradient (difference in pressure) to the surrounding air. Wind blows from high pressure to low pressure, not high temp to low temp.

If you want to run an air power tool in your garage, you use a "compressor," not a furnace.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Watermelon. I love it. Funny how the solution to man made climate change is millions of people burning old tires to stay warm and driving antique cars.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Won't try to change peoples minds about gw...Its kinda like trying to convince them to wear masks.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

RobertDane said:


> Won't try to change peoples minds about gw...Its kinda like trying to convince them to wear masks.



A study showed masks are made in factories and factories consume energy and producing energy requires fossil fuels, ergo, wearing masks contributes to climate change.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Read or re-read Michael Crichton's State of Fear! He gives all pro/con arguments about climate change _still held today_ in an interesting novel form. Pay particular attention to the charts, footnotes and Bibliography.

One, that's particularly telling, is the note after the GISS (Goddard Institute for Space Studies) bibliography where he states that after the hardcover publication of his book, GISS changed it's website to show less data. The station data no longer goes back prior to 1880 and thus heightens the appearance of a steady rise in temperature.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

RobertDane said:


> . Such rapid intensification is made more likely by human-caused climate change, which has raised ocean temperatures globally.


Or maybe it was the cows farting. Why don't people look at cyclic climate patterns throughout history as a possible cause ?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Correlation doesn’t equal causation.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Warm water in the South Pacific?


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Stupidity on corona and stupidity on a growing problem with our environment. Breeding like rabbits without

understanding resources do run out. Can't understand the simple concept of radiant heat retention. Outdoor

people..country people. With their appreciation for nature, for country. You'd think they would be the most vocal

about the problem. Average annual temps up..nonhistorical droughts. Fighting between countries over using

icebergs for fresh water..and just who own them. Look up government data on emissions..its in the

trillions of tons a year. Anyone with a brain would see the problem. A little kid asked trump 

about it, what are you doing about it?









Trump appears to mock teen climate activist Greta Thunberg in tweet


"She seems like a very happy young girl looking forward to a bright and wonderful future,” wrote the president.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Consuming less in my own neck of the woods.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RobertDane said:


> A little kid asked trump about it, what are you doing about it?


Are you posting politics in GC?



RobertDane said:


> Such rapid intensification is made more likely by human-caused climate change, which has raised ocean temperatures globally.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Redlands Okie said:


> Seems the data of the *wind speeds* and ocean temperatures are likely to be accurate.


The wind speeds on most Pacific cyclones are actually estimates based on satellite readings.
They don't use the "Hurricane Hunter" aircraft to do real time measurements.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

The Philippines get typhoons every year, this is nothing new!


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I paid my carbon taxes so everything will be alright.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

georger said:


> I paid my carbon taxes so everything will be alright.


I have to find out if I have to buy those cow methane catchers!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

RobertDane said:


> Stupidity on corona and stupidity on a growing problem with our environment. Breeding like rabbits without
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the statements in your original post regarding ocean water temps has already been debunked.
Greta would be a poor example of someone to hold up when presenting an argument supporting global warming, or freezing, or climate fluidity.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> ... without
> 
> understanding resources do run out.


Please name a natural resource (other than petroleum/NG) that will be depleted in the next, say 300 years.

Note that 50% f the world's population lives within 50 miles of an ocean shore. Note that 70% of the planet is covered by water. Note that 40% of all food produced annually is wasted, and that starvation has essentially been eliminated since Borlaug's Green Revolution (1970)

You may argue that most of the water is not fresh...I will respond by saying that the Israelis have been using reverse osmosis desalinization to commercially produce fresh water for 20 yrs now and it is one of their leading exports. We could be doing that in CA too, but the ignorant Treehugger's anti-environmental regs make it economicallyunfeasible /illegal there.

Talk about stupid.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

doc- said:


> Please name a natural resource (other than petroleum/NG) that will be depleted in the next, say 300 years.
> 
> Note that 50% f the world's population lives within 50 miles of an ocean shore. Note that 70% of the planet is covered by water. Note that 40% of all food produced annually is wasted, and that starvation has essentially been eliminated since Borlaug's Green Revolution (1970)
> 
> ...



Accessible drinking water...Cultivatable land...Wildlife habitat..


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> Accessible drinking water...Cultivatable land...Wildlife habitat..


You are in water way over your head.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> A little kid asked trump
> 
> about it, what are you doing about it?


Are you the new rule breaker and name taker?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I call bull spit.

1. Water can be recycled, reused, desalinated
2. Have you driven through the mid west?
3. Have you driven outside of a major metropolitan area?

We do have management issues, and our management style needs to change.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Drinking water doesn't deplete, unless we are pumping it into outer space.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

There are legitimate concerns, but when the ones voicing them advocate making everyone burn tires for heat and drive around in antique cars, we have to question their true motivation. And then you have this guy, that's just clueless. I have yet to see a wild place that can equal urban areas for wildlife population.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RobertDane said:


> Accessible drinking water...Cultivatable land...Wildlife habitat..


None of the above will "run out".


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> Accessible drinking water...Cultivatable land...Wildlife habitat..


Is that supposed to be the answer to my question?...I already shot down the water thing...and if you think we're running out of arable land & wildlife habitat, you really oughta get out of your Manhattan condo once in a while.

I've been asking that question about resources in danger of depletion on various environmental fora for 20 yrs now, and nobody has come up with one yet., but the Watermelons sure like to lie about it.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

doc- said:


> Is that supposed to be the answer to my question?...I already shot down the water thing...and if you think we're running out of arable land & wildlife habitat, you really oughta get out of your Manhattan condo once in a while.
> 
> I've been asking that question about resources in danger of depletion on various environmental fora for 20 yrs now, and nobody has come up with one yet., but the Watermelons sure like to lie about it.


Shot it down? Oh really? You must be of of those environmentalists that gradiated from trump college..


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> Shot it down? Oh really? You must be of of those environmentalists that gradiated from trump college..


When is the last time you were in the woods/ farm land? You got alot piled up on here so start composting. It's great for gardens...


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> Shot it down? Oh really? You must be of of those environmentalists that gradiated from trump college..


Careful! You're about to get into the water over your head.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm thinking that global warming (if it is real) comes mostly from wacko liberal tree huggers who keep blowing hot air.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hey, folks. No need to devolve into snipe attacks and flame wars.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> Shot it down? Oh really? You must be of of those environmentalists that gradiated from trump college..


If he didn't shoot down your notion then tell us why instead of resulting to insults. Wouldn't that be a more productive approach to the global warming crisis? This is why most people dont take it serious. People like you cant seem to get your point across without insults.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Climate fluctuation has been happening on earth as long as the earth has existed. There is adequate proof of that in the fossil record. You cannot take one little blip of 200 years of questionable records and tout them as proof of man-made global warming.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> Shot it down? Oh really? You must be of of those environmentalists that graduated from trump college..


...and you are no doubt a graduate of The Bambi School of Environmental Sciences...You do know that the animals don't really speak English to each other out in the woods, don't you?

Check out the economic & environmental viability of fresh water production in Israel, one the driest places on Earth.








How Israel swims against tide of worldwide water crisis - ISRAEL21c


A visit to the country’s largest desalination and wastewater-treatment plants reveals smart technologies and policies to keep the water running.




www.israel21c.org












How Israel became a water superpower


Seth M. Siegel, author of 'Let There Be Water,' hopes Israel’s world-class water practices create a ripple effect of peace




www.timesofisrael.com




.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Careful! You're about to get into the water over your head.


3 plus years, biology major, emphasis in land management. Kinda know what I'm talking about.


doc- said:


> ...and you are no doubt a graduate of The Bambi School of Environmental Sciences...You do know that the animals don't really speak English to each other out in the woods, don't you?
> 
> Check out the economic & environmental viability of fresh water production in Israel, one the driest places on Earth.
> 
> ...


REad this armchair scientist



https://www.thoughtco.com/ocean-desalination-to-solve-the-water-shortage-1203579ist


..

Food & Water Watch advocates instead for better freshwater management practices. "Ocean desalination hides the growing water supply problem instead of focusing on water management and lowering water usage," the group reports, citing a recent study which found that California can meet its water needs for the next 30 years by implementing cost-effective urban water conservation. Desalination is "an expensive, speculative supply option that will drain resources away from more practical solutions,"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> gradiated from trump college


That right there is funny. I don't care who you vote for


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

I can present more information on global warming than the denier dummys can. Mine will come from the worlds scientists.

Yours will come from bar room banter and faux "news"...brietbarf. ..


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh yes, names and insults always add weight to an argument.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

RobertDane said:


> 3 plus years, biology major, emphasis in land management. Kinda know what I'm talking about.
> REad this armchair scientist


Folks don't need a degree to post links, just a smattering of googlefu.
So talk about what you do know rather than what someone else thinks they know, but maybe leave out the water temperature thingy.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> Folks don't need a degree to post links, just a smattering of googlefu.
> So talk about what you do know rather than what someone else thinks they know, but maybe leave out the water temperature thingy.


Apparently that justifies my notice you-all kinda challenged. Ever heard of el nino? Let me help...  

During *El Niño*, the surface winds across the entire tropical Pacific are weaker than usual. Ocean temperatures in the central and eastern tropical Pacific Ocean are warmer than average, and rainfall is below average over Indonesia and above average over the central or eastern Pacific.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> Apparently that justifies my notice you-all kinda challenged. Ever heard of el nino? Let me help...
> 
> During *El Niño*, the surface winds across the entire tropical Pacific are weaker than usual. Ocean temperatures in the central and eastern tropical Pacific Ocean are warmer than average, and rainfall is below average over Indonesia and above average over the central or eastern Pacific.


You need to take a deep breath. Relax. It will all be OK.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

See, here is the thing. One may typically have about a 5% chance of swaying someone's viewpoint over a particular issue if discussed rationally and respectfully.
When lobbing the personal attacks that number goes to, wait for it...zero.
You might already be aware that insults usually hide a weakness in an argument and/or a fear of being challenged.
I'm thinking you may be doing more harm to your point towards those who lurk than if you just backed up what you said and let it stand on it's merits.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> I can present more information on global warming than the denier dummys can. Mine will come from the worlds scientists.
> 
> Yours will come from bar room banter and faux "news"...brietbarf. ..


No you can't....GW Theory is based on (a) application of a quantum level phenomenon to a macroscopic situation. Cant be done. (B) Weak to nonexistent correlation of [co2] vs world temps (positive correlation on some cherry picked time frames, while negative on others.) In longer time frames, correlation is zero. We won't even start to argue about the meaning of "average temps." I don't know about you, but I chose what coat to wear in the morning based on the weather outside my door, not the average temp of the planet... and (c) You have exactly ZERO experimental evidence to support the GHG Theory. You only support comes from computer models that have proven to be grossly inadequate in making predictions. When you program your computer to show that 2+2=5, then don't be surprised when you ask it "what's 2+2?" and it spits back ""5." The models are art work designed to make it look like we need more funding for the modelers and votes for the politicians.

The very statement that "you have science" tell us you haven't got a clue.

Tell us, how much warming has occurred in the tropics over the last 40yrs?...How much in the temperate zones?...How much in the polar zones? What's that bring the temp of the polar zones up to?

I don't even think you have enough familiarity with the basic data, let alone the capability to analyze it. 

..and in regards your degrees-- there's a difference between "education" and "indoctrination." I'm not impressed.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My God man. Get back to the shallow end of the pool.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

doc- said:


> No you can't....GW Theory is based on (a) application of a quantum level phenomenon to a macroscopic situation. Cant be done. (B) Weak to nonexistent correlation of [co2] vs world temps (positive correlation on some cherry picked time frames, while negative on others.) In longer time frames, correlation is zero. We won't even start to argue about the meaning of "average temps." I don't know about you, but I chose what coat to wear in the morning based on the weather outside my door, not the average temp of the planet... and (c) You have exactly ZERO experimental evidence to support the GHG Theory. You only support comes from computer models that have proven to be grossly inadequate in making predictions. When you program your computer to show that 2+2=5, then don't be surprised when you ask it "what's 2+2?" and it spits back ""5." The models are art work designed to make it look like we need more funding for the modelers and votes for the politicians.
> 
> The very statement that "you have science" tell us you haven't got a clue.
> 
> ...


ahahaahahahahaahhhaaaaaaa 

Go spout your pseudo copy and paste theory elsewhere..


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Remember the good old days of the Carter administration when humans were causing a new ice age?


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank God cow farts saved us from that.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> 3 plus years, biology major, emphasis in land management. Kinda know what I'm talking about.


I have heard your claims of being older and more educated than you really are from your last sock puppet identity. It didn't impress me then, it certainly doesn't this time either. 

But it's your lie, you tell it like you want to.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A cow fart is blowing a mass of hot gassy air; the manure we like to call s*****.
The word for a combination of both is known as "shart".
Seems applicable.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I lived through that 30-year ice age and two the world is going to end ten years or so. My age may take me before the end of the current hyped threat!


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

All the foolish comments. GW will make the hardships of corona look like nothing. A tinkle in mankind's history. Global

Warming will cause wars for resources...food, water....land. Terrorists activists will come after this country for its

failure to abide by treaties...for causing over 30% of the pollutents going into the air..for trumps lack of progress

in controlling the problem. A little girl knows this ... you'all aren't equipped to.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here’s my thing.

The discussion solves nothing. Name calling is childish.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

RobertDane said:


> 3 plus years, biology major,


Wow, that was money that would have been better spent fighting global warming for someone with the cognitive aptitude more suited to working in a carwash.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Until countries like china and India and Russia and, well the list goes on and on. But until most of the world actually tries to change their industrial habits its a absolute waste of time to worry about most of Europe and and North America. At this time the citizens of the USA are paying high prices for living here due to pollution control. These other countries listed are not, and therefore makes it harder for us to compete. Need to take this global warning mandate over to china perhaps and start up some attempts at fixing it. Oh, by the way be sure to send us a letter of how things went, from the prison they toss you in for the attempt.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> ahahaahahahahaahhhaaaaaaa
> 
> Go spout your pseudo copy and paste theory elsewhere..


Other than you, we appreciate his post. He shows an very stark contrast between the stuff you post.

It is obvious to most, if not all of us, that his posts are over your head.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here’s my thing.
> 
> The discussion solves nothing. Name calling is childish.


It has an incredible amount of entertainment value. Reminds me of Mad magazine, or the Far Side.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> All the foolish comments. GW will make the hardships of corona look like nothing. A tinkle in mankind's history. Global
> 
> Warming will cause wars for resources...food, water....land. Terrorists activists will come after this country for its
> 
> ...


Because you're so well versed in this stuff, I'm sure you know that the temperature record over the past 2000 yrs has varied over a range of ~1degC. That pencils out to a standard deviation of ~0.25 degC. Yet no year has had a variation from the mean by more than 0.5deC, ie-- all temps fall within 2SD from the mean and as such are NORMAL (by mathematical definition) for the 2000 yr period.

Now last year, here in the upper MW, for instance, we had a summer maximum one day of 95degF and a winter minimum one night of -35degF-- quite usual for temp yearly extremes.-- that's 130F swing. It's not at all rare for a single diurnal swing to be 40degF. Over the last 40 yrs (period of the credible satellite record) the "GW" amounts to +0.9 degF....That's a warming of 0.01% annual warming compared to the annual temp variation. Do you think any life form can sense that?.

. I was told as a young man that we were at risk. My children were told as youngsters that they were at risk. And now their children are being told that their children will be at risk...We've been just a few years away from the tipping point for forty yrs now.

And for you others out there-- keep in mind that "El Nino" is Spanish--- for "The Nino."


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> Until countries like china and India and Russia and, well the list goes on and on. But until most of the world actually tries to change their industrial habits its a absolute waste of time to worry about most of Europe and and North America. At this time the citizens of the USA are paying high prices for living here due to pollution control. These other countries listed are not, and therefore makes it harder for us to compete. Need to take this global warning mandate over to china perhaps and start up some attempts at fixing it. Oh, by the way be sure to send us a letter of how things went, from the prison they toss you in for the attempt.


It's been calculated by several different experts that it would take an investment of $4000 Trillion dollars to mitigate man-made contribution to atm carbon. Considering that the world GDP is ~$75T, that means the world would have to spend it's entire earnings for 54 yrs to accomplish that with no guarantees it would do anything to world climate.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

doc- said:


> Because you're so well versed in this stuff, I'm sure you know that the temperature record over the past 2000 yrs has varied over a range of ~1degC. That pencils out to a standard deviation of ~0.25 degC. Yet no year has had a variation from the mean by more than 0.5deC, ie-- all temps fall within 2SD from the mean and as such are NORMAL (by mathematical definition) for the 2000 yr period.
> 
> Now last year, here in the upper MW, for instance, we had a summer maximum one day of 95degF and a winter minimum one night of -35degF-- quite usual for temp yearly extremes.-- that's 130F swing. It's not at all rare for a single diurnal swing to be 40degF. Over the last 40 yrs (period of the credible satellite record) the "GW" amounts to +0.9 degF....That's a warming of 0.01% annual warming compared to the annual temp variation. Do you think any life form can sense that?.
> 
> ...


Yeah, well doc you send a letter of your profundity to nasa...tell them their analysis is all wet...











On a 98-degree June day in Washington in 1988, physicist James Hansen told a U.S. Senate committee that “global warming is now large enough that we can ascribe with a high degree of confidence a cause and effect relationship to the greenhouse effect.” Hansen, at the time director of the National Aeronautics and Space Administration’s Goddard Institute for Space Studies, elaborated that “with 99% confidence we can state that the warming during this time period is a real warming trend.”


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here’s my thing.
> 
> The discussion solves nothing. Name calling is childish.


I'm not going to name call but I hope he didn't breed! I had to say it.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

NASA. Oh that's rich! He thinks that the people that are self proclaimed experts begging for us to send them money to fix the problem that they discovered are capable of turning out factual information. You'd have better luck coming up with factual information from the church during the sixth century. That is pretty much the state of the scientific community right now. Look at the idiots colleges are churning out.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

barnbilder said:


> NASA. Oh that's rich! He thinks that the people that are self proclaimed experts begging for us to send them money to fix the problem that they discovered are capable of turning out factual information. You'd have better luck coming up with factual information from the church during the sixth century. That is pretty much the state of the scientific community right now. Look at the idiots colleges are churning out.



Hee hee....Joe is for science..


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

barnbilder said:


> Wow, that was money that would have been better spent fighting global warming for someone with the cognitive aptitude more suited to working in a carwash.


The degree is a BSME..I would actually design the car wash...You could work there...washing the windows...


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

RobertDane said:


> 3 plus years, biology major, emphasis in land management. Kinda know what I'm talking about.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> Yeah, well doc you send a letter of your profundity to nasa...tell them their analysis is all wet...
> 
> View attachment 91845
> 
> ...












Here's a more honest scaling of the ordinate and the abscissa of the co2/temp record.









And this one shows the lack of correlation of co2/temp on geologic time scales.

Warming CAUSES rising co2, not vice versa. Think of me next time you open a warm bottle of beer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RobertDane said:


> Kinda know what I'm talking about.


Lots of people *say* things like that.
It's the *proof* that is lacking.



RobertDane said:


> *I can present more information* on global warming than the denier dummys can.


The only "Information" you've *presented* so far has proven you can't spell "graduate", "Fox" nor "dummies".



nchobbyfarm said:


> I have heard your claims of being older and more educated than you really are from your last sock puppet identity. It didn't impress me then, it certainly doesn't this time either.
> 
> But it's your lie, you tell it like you want to.


His pattern never changes, but he thinks no one can see.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I am hoping he wasn't used for artificial insemination!!! At least I don't have to go shoot my bull...


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

It's always entertaining to see someone whos' only discernible display of aptitude is their almost valueless degree advocate for a candidate that promises to make that degree even more valueless.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

They just had the biggest and earliest ice storm in okla city in like 25 years.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

manfred said:


> They just had the biggest and earliest ice storm in okla city in like 25 years.


Global warming causes ice storms. Or is it global climate change causes individual local weather anomalies? Or is it man made climate changes causes inconvenient or life threatening weather events? Or is it the US lowering carbon dioxide emissions, while the rest of the world are increasing such why we should suffer grid shut downs? I am confused. Well, I am not....but others obviously are.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Oh yes, names and insults always add weight to an argument.


_*I'm*_ convinced now.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> The degree is a BSME..I would actually design the car wash...You could work there...washing the windows...


They teach you how to build a car wash in college level Biology? 

That could explain a lot here.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

mreynolds said:


> They teach you how to build a car wash in college level Biology?
> 
> That could explain a lot here.


Typical single dimensional winger. 3 1/2 years Emporia state...3 years Pittsburg state..bsme...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> Typical single dimensional winger. 3 1/2 years Emporia state...3 years Pittsburg state..bsme...


Typical boorish troll. Can't tell when someone is telling a joke and take everything personal.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You on fire


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The more someone has to tout how "more smarter" they are, the less inclined one is to believe them. Please continue.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Maybe. From a conservatoons perspective. From the rest of the world..no biggy.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I can't speak for them, but 3 days running and your only response to challenges is "you are all stupid. lol.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> I can't speak for them, but 3 days running and your only response to challenges is "you are all stupid. lol.



Well all my references come from intelligent sources...Some with college degrees...hee heee

And nobody here has ever been able to refute with the same..So when that happens anymore

I just don't answer...unless your attitude causes me harm. As the global warming issues do.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Nothing that this guy posts gives any indication that any level of education would be successful in making him smart.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

But, but, but he is an X-biology major......


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Funny is just funny.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If we made politicians and politically motivated "scientists" hold their endless debates in a space ship orbiting the earth our level of co2 and heat production would be lowered dramatically.
(sarcasm, just in case someone missed that)


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> But, but, but he is an X-biology major......


That's what he says? I have 3 phd's but the last one just cost about 2800 dollars. It works well on the kubota tractor.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TripleD said:


> That's what he says? I have 3 phd's but the last one just cost about 2800 dollars. It works well on the kubota tractor.


You too? 
Everytime I have to lube our tractor I'm thankful for degrees.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> You too?
> Everytime I have to lube our tractor I'm thankful for degrees.


12 inch auger . I love that on the loader.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> If we made politicians and politically motivated "scientists" hold their endless debates in a space ship orbiting the earth our level of co2 and heat production would be lowered dramatically.
> (sarcasm, just in case someone missed that)


Actually, you may have a valid point. They can fart up there too.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> 3 plus years, biology major, emphasis in land management. Kinda know what I'm talking about.


Heritagefarm posted on 9-19-2015. I cannot pull the quote forward because the thread is locked. The thread is about Glyphosate/Round up.

"Since you are unaware of my current education level, I will give it to you: I am a third year college of science student, majoring in biology"



red1 said:


> Your talking to an x-biology major...And I know facts that you don't...
> c02 helps trap heat that is trying to radiate back out into space..
> Grow up...



Patterns never change.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

nchobbyfarm said:


> "Since you are unaware of my current education level, I will give it to you: I am a third year college of science student, majoring in biology"


Thats great! What field...animal and land management? Bunches of ways to go. I couldn't cut it. Always on 

probation...However I did use some of the hours going into pittsuburg state...Put me on probation there the 

1st semester too. (laugh) But it helped me get around all the 1st year freshman stuff...art exploration...etc.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> Thats great! What field...animal and land management? Bunches of ways to go. I couldn't cut it. Always on
> 
> probation...However I did use some of the hours going into pittsuburg state...Put me on probation there the
> 
> 1st semester too. (laugh) But it helped me get around all the 1st year freshman stuff...art exploration...etc.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

PHD=Possum hunting dog.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"That dog won't hunt."
"No, he hunts, just not the way he was taught."


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> 1st semester too. (laugh) But it helped me get around all the 1st year freshman stuff...art exploration...etc.


To summarize M.Tullius Cicero's essay on the value of a Liberal Arts education: You study to become a better human being. If your goal is to earn more money, do an apprenticeship.

BS-- Bull S*** MS-- More S*** PhD-- Piled higher and Deeper


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

RobertDane said:


> Thats great! What field...animal and land management? Bunches of ways to go. I couldn't cut it. Always on
> 
> probation...However I did use some of the hours going into pittsuburg state...Put me on probation there the
> 
> 1st semester too. (laugh) But it helped me get around all the 1st year freshman stuff...art exploration...etc.


So you’re not even going to try to deny that you’re a sock puppet member who has already been banned twice?

I mean, we all know it, but would still expect you to at least try to deny it.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

RobertDane said:


> In just a day’s time, Super Typhoon Goni transformed from an ordinary Pacific cyclone into the year’s most intense storm on the planet. The typhoon is on a beeline for the Philippines, where it is expected to roar ashore Sunday.
> 
> Goni’s explosive intensification occurred over the warm waters in the western Pacific Ocean. Its peak winds catapulted from just shy of 100 mph to nearly 180 mph between Thursday and Friday night local time.
> 
> ...





In your OPINION.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

mreynolds said:


> It is this sentence:
> 
> _Such rapid intensification is made more likely by human-caused climate change_
> 
> ...



The global temp is changing. That it is us, not so sure, although we aren't without our influences. The earth's flora and fauna has done much better with the higher temp's in the past. Your alarm is that it dosn't fit YOUR ADGENDA. 

Be brave, realize that we as are not that important. Go grab a beer, sit down, and relax....


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

mreynolds said:


> It is this sentence:
> 
> _Such rapid intensification is made more likely by human-caused climate change_
> 
> ...




Isn't that what the "woke" crap is all about?


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

doc- said:


> Figure 3: Normalized Atlantic Indices. Since the late-19th Century global (green) and tropical Atlantic (blue) temperatures have risen – an increase that was partly driven by increased greenhouse gases. If one does not account for possible missed storms (first red line) Atlantic tropical storms appear to have increased with temperature; however, once one accounts for possible missed storms (second and third red lines) basinwide storms have not exhibited a significant increase. When one focuses only on landfalling storms (yellow lines) the nominal trend has been for a decrease. Figure adapted from Vecchi and Knutson (2008, J. Climate)
> *No correlation of storm numbers or intensity with global average studies. In fact, recent trend is decreasing number & size of storms.*


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> Isn't that what the "woke" crap is all about?


If it is, I must still be asleep.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> The global temp is changing. That it is us, not so sure, although we aren't without our influences. The earth's flora and fauna has done much better with the higher temp's in the past. Your alarm is that it dosn't fit YOUR ADGENDA.
> 
> Be brave, realize that we as are not that important. Go grab a beer, sit down, and relax....


I think you must have misread my post. I was disagreeing with the op.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

My degree has been good to me. The last job before I retired paid 70$/hr..105$ every hour over 40.

I know guys doing contract engineering that buy a new home at just about every job they take. 

And everybody in the world owes their lives to engineers for we are the ones that make the bridges safe

to drive on and the cars to get them there. The furniture that you sit in to the electric tooth brush you use.

Hug an engineer today..... 😁


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

RobertDane said:


> My degree has been good to me. The last job before I retired paid 70$/hr..105$ every hour over 40.
> 
> I know guys doing contract engineering that buy a new home at just about every job they take.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha...roflmoa.....bwaahaaa....to 


Hysterical...


For...



Words....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I thought we were supposed to owe our lives to farmers, or was it truck drivers?

I'll hug my wife instead, I owe most of me to her.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

We wouldn't survive now without engineers..And no one is wanting to go back to a time where we did our own

engineering. That would be before the invention of the wheel I believe.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> So you’re not even going to try to deny that you’re a sock puppet member who has already been banned twice?
> 
> I mean, we all know it, but would still expect you to at least try to deny it.


Deny it. Why?

He admitted he was a sock 3 days ago and the powers that be apparently don't care. 

Liberals don't have to follow the rules.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

It's really funny when people that are woke climate worriers pretend that the people they support will be good for the environment. Having China spew out unregulated toxic chemicals and sending us all of our stuff instead of making it here with some oversight helps the environment how exactly? What does a strengthened Chinese economy do for the trade in endangered wildlife? What effect will higher fuel prices have on illegal dumping of household trash in wilderness areas? When you turn a coal and natural gas harvesting economy into a scrap metal harvesting and methamphetamine manufacturing economy (saw it not that long ago), how exactly does that help the environment? Glug glug glug goes the antifreeze from the junk car, Pssst goes the coolant from the copper or aluminum line on the refrigeration unit. Right into the headwaters of a fragile wetland ecosystem. Want to help wildlife? Make it affordable to drive to town and purchase food with money from an available job, instead of necessary to eat wild animals and lucrative to sell certain parts of them through black market channels to the Chinese.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> If it is, I must still be asleep.


You haven't missed anything so far.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RobertDane said:


> engineering


Be all you can be...


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Engineers reminds me of the old thing about "Put 100 chimps in a room with 100 typewriters and eventually one of them will accidently type out a whole Shakespeare play." Put enough engineers ont he problem and by accident they'll come up with something.

Auto designers gave us the Cadillac that required the engine be pulled to change that 8th spark plug-- every 6000 miles, or putting the radio antenna right near the windshield so you can't easily scrape ice off the glass....How about car doors that open so snow falls directly onto the seat? They took $200 carburetors off cars and replaced them with $2000 fuel injection so we could get 2 extra mpg.

What abut ink jet printers? That ink is the most expensive fluid on Earth. Remember phone answering machines back in the day? It was a miracle if one lasted more than 3 weeks.

Do we really need computer controlled light switches to relieve us of the dangerous and tedious task of flipping a switch?

Maybe they'd get the hint if they were required to actually use the crap they design once in a while.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I remember many times thinking that the guys who designed the drivetrain and accessory placement beneath the hood of a modern automobile never worked on one, ever.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I remember many times thinking that the guys who designed the drivetrain and accessory placement beneath the hood of a modern automobile never worked on one, ever.


It is even worse. Design engineers seem to work against manufacturing engineers where it is really hard to make what is designed.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

RobertDane said:


> We wouldn't survive now without engineers..And no one is wanting to go back to a time where we did our own
> 
> engineering. That would be before the invention of the wheel I believe.


Yeah, engineers are never wrong huh? 









'Leaning tower of South Padre' to be torn down


The “leaning tower of South Padre” will be no more on Sunday if a scheduled...




www.chron.com


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> It is even worse. Design engineers seem to work against manufacturing engineers where it is really hard to make what is designed.


It is the same in construction. And each engineer is always right and the other engineer is always wrong.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doc- said:


> Remember phone answering machines back in the day? It was a miracle if one lasted more than 3 weeks.


Yes, those were ELECTRICAL "engineers".


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> Yeah, engineers are never wrong huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some interesting history:
Just west of Chicago was an airfield. Lindbergh used to fly a postal route there regularly in the 20s-- used to go drinking on his lay-overs with my patient who was a mechanic working there....In the late 30s, the land was sold and a race trace was to be built. They got the foundation for the grandstand in, but The War broke out and construction was halted...

After the war, the gubmint took over and built a VA hospital-- using the existing foundation to save money. Imagine-- a hospital 50 ft wide and a full kilometer long...What they saved on construction cost was surely exceeded by the extra money spent on shoe leather by the nurses thru the years.

In the 70s, with the influx of so many more vets from Nam, they decided to build a new hosp-- a 20 story tower. Another of my pts was the construction supervisor. ...He said that after 2 yrs of work, the build out was completed and they went to furnish it...only to realize that the architects had failed to provide for nursing stations on any floor...The whole thing had to be gutted and re-done.

Our tax money at work for us.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Deny it. Why?
> 
> He admitted he was a sock 3 days ago and the powers that be apparently don't care.
> 
> Liberals don't have to follow the rules.


Please pm me to show me that a member has admitted to breaking rules.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

wr said:


> Please pm me to show me that a member has admitted to breaking rules.


I understand


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

GTX63 said:


> I thought we were supposed to owe our lives to farmers, or was it truck drivers?
> 
> I'll hug my wife instead, I owe most of me to her.


Many engineers started as farmers (some astronauts too). They are much more important (both of them) than p[politicians. Much more...


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

mreynolds said:


> I think you must have misread my post. I was disagreeing with the op.


Sorry


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

RobertDane said:


> Its leap in strength occurred over waters about 2 to 3 degrees (1 to 1.5 Celsius) warmer than normal. Such rapid intensification is made more likely by human-caused climate change, which has raised ocean temperatures globally.



NO. You are WRONG.

Such a leap is, or can be, caused by global warming. That the warming is caused by people is not fact. It is a political view. Also, if you believe what you say, why not go after china and india. They produce over 50% of the worlds pollutants. the USA?, much less than 3%. We could go to zero today and HAVE VIRTUALLY NO EFFECT ON ENVIRONMENTAL POLLUTION to the planet. Stop being a self hater. Do some research.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

RobertDane said:


> My degree has been good to me. The last job before I retired paid 70$/hr..105$ every hour over 40.
> 
> I know guys doing contract engineering that buy a new home at just about every job they take.
> 
> ...


@Bront

Oh look. Here is where I've heard it before. 

You really need some new material for these socks.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> @Bront
> 
> Oh look. Here is where I've heard it before.
> 
> You really need some new material for these socks.


Good memory.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

nchobbyfarm said:


> @Bront
> 
> Oh look. Here is where I've heard it before.
> 
> You really need some new material for these socks.


Good catch. 

Many times I just skip over the obvious bs on my way to stuff that is important.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ten thousand years ago glaciers one mile thick covered much of what is now North America. I am no weather girl, but I am guessing it has warmed up since then. Who's fault would that be?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> Ten thousand years ago glaciers one mile thick covered much of what is now North America. I am no weather girl, but I am guessing it has warmed up since then. Who's fault would that be?


The hot weather girl


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> Ten thousand years ago glaciers one mile thick covered much of what is now North America. I am no weather girl, but I am guessing it has warmed up since then. Who's fault would that be?


Yours


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> The hot weather girl


They use AC in the news rooms here.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> They use AC in the news rooms here.


She is still smokin'


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Paid my share.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

nchobbyfarm said:


> @Bront
> 
> Oh look. Here is where I've heard it before.
> 
> You really need some new material for these socks.


That’s awesome. Kudos.

He’ll be back. We can’t go to a banned member’s profile page to find a list of their posts, but you can use the “advanced” search to search for posts by their user name. I suspect HeritageFarm/red1/Robert Dane won’t make the “70$/hr...” mistake again, but he’ll post all the same things and should be easy enough to sniff out.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s awesome. Kudos.
> 
> He’ll be back. We can’t go to a banned member’s profile page to find a list of their posts, but you can use the “advanced” search to search for posts by their user name. I suspect HeritageFarm/red1/Robert Dane won’t make the “70$/hr...” mistake again, but he’ll post all the same things and should be easy enough to sniff out.


His posting style sticks out like a sore thumb to me for some reason. I was certain it was him last week but couldn't prove it. 

He sure made it easy this week. 

I keep thinking with a little maturity he will figure out that he cannot pull off the older, retired adult sock. Especially since he took such exception to anyone pointing out his immaturity and age when he was here originally as Heritagefarm.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s awesome. Kudos.
> 
> He’ll be back. We can’t go to a banned member’s profile page to find a list of their posts, but you can use the “advanced” search to search for posts by their user name. I suspect HeritageFarm/red1/Robert Dane won’t make the “70$/hr...” mistake again, but he’ll post all the same things and should be easy enough to sniff out.


$69.99 instead ?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s awesome. Kudos.
> 
> He’ll be back. We can’t go to a banned member’s profile page to find a list of their posts, but you can use the “advanced” search to search for posts by their user name. I suspect HeritageFarm/red1/Robert Dane won’t make the “70$/hr...” mistake again, but he’ll post all the same things and should be easy enough to sniff out.


He's back. I cannot prove it yet. But he will slip up. It just takes time......


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

nchobbyfarm said:


> He's back. I cannot prove it yet. But he will slip up. It just takes time......


If you really think so, you should put him on WR’s radar. She’s pretty sharp.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

RobertDane said:


> In just a day’s time, Super Typhoon Goni transformed from an ordinary Pacific cyclone into the year’s most intense storm on the planet. The typhoon is on a beeline for the Philippines, where it is expected to roar ashore Sunday.
> 
> Goni’s explosive intensification occurred over the warm waters in the western Pacific Ocean. Its peak winds catapulted from just shy of 100 mph to nearly 180 mph between Thursday and Friday night local time.
> 
> ...


The Philippines has an average of twenty typhoons a year. That's normal. They've had ten super typhoons since 2009. That's normal. They lose villages every year in mudslides. That's normal. They lose many hundreds of people a year in typhoons. That's normal. They earn an average of $4000. Usd every year if they have bachelors degrees. That's normal. They have volcanic eruptions every year and earthquakes every year. That's normal. It's very hot there twelve months a year. Normal. They have habagats (monsoons) there every year. That's normal. What isn't normal there is snow and killing frosts, which they've had in recent years.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Hmm...odd that we've had three years in a row of colder equatorial pacific waters due to three La Nina's in a row, which is also very odd.


----------

